# How is the Scope for IT Professionals?



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Dear Pals,

I am in a confused state of whether should i immigrate to Australia or should i choose Canada. I'm not sure on How is the scope for IT professionals in Canada. If anybody knows about it, kindly share and please let me know...

Cheerio!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

As you may know, IT is a huge field. So, what piece of IT are you referring to?

You need to browse job boards such as monster, workopolis, indeed, linkedin etc and check out the offers. 

There is also a huge difference between living in Canada and Australia, but I am sure you have done enough research on that!   

Much good luck


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

IT professional is a broad term. If you mean software development/testing then yes it is quite good.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey!

If am not mistaken, then i am concerned about overall IT porfessionals like Developer, Programmer, Tester, Network Engineer, System Admin, Database Admin, Project Leader, Project Manager, Business Analyst, System Analyst, IT Operations Manger, IT Infrastructure Manager, SAP Basis Admin, SAP Functional, Peoplesoft Technical Consultant, People Soft Apps DBA, Oracle Apps DBA etc.

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



sslkumar said:


> IT professional is a broad term. If you mean software development/testing then yes it is quite good.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey!

If am not mistaken, then i am concerned about overall IT porfessionals like Developer, Programmer, Tester, Network Engineer, System Admin, Database Admin, Project Leader, Project Manager, Business Analyst, System Analyst, IT Operations Manger, IT Infrastructure Manager, SAP Basis Admin, SAP Functional, Peoplesoft Technical Consultant, People Soft Apps DBA, Oracle Apps DBA etc.

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



scharlack said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you may know, IT is a huge field. So, what piece of IT are you referring to?
> 
> ...


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

Most of what you mention have a huge market.
a) SAP opportunities is definitely huge(lot of consultign, manufacturing firms use it extensively).
b) Oracle DBA will be good too.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Have you got the PR already? 

Where do you put up then? 

Which city is the cheapest in housing and better for IT?


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:






sslkumar said:


> Most of what you mention have a huge market.
> a) SAP opportunities is definitely huge(lot of consultign, manufacturing firms use it extensively).
> b) Oracle DBA will be good too.


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

hey

i have been a long term resident in canada. Did my studies in winnipeg, then worked in ottawa, then studied MBA in Toronto and now working in Toronto...

a hot and humid humid day in store for us today. it is gonna rain w lightning for sure.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Are Canadian Employers willing to sponsor foreign professionals?????

I am working as a Manager in IT Operations,can I expect to come across an employer willing to sponser me ??????? on extensively searching the job portals.


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

>> Are Canadian Employers willing to sponsor foreign professionals?????

I have heard "SNC Lavalin" has sponsored folks from india and other countries. They are an Engineering, Mining company though.


----------



## ishan (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a Business Analyst in software company (web & mobile app and Internet Marketing) . I have 4 years + experience in this domain. My main duties include: Looking for new tenders (government and non government), understanding and analysing tender requirements , tender or proposal writing, business development, client handling, etc.

Could you please guide me if I can get suitable job in Canada if I get a PR? And if I have an option of getting a PR of Australia then which one I should take and why?


----------

